# Anyone have a killer fish dip recipe?



## chapm87 (Apr 14, 2020)

Wife loves fish dip and for some reason I couldnt really find a recipe that showed me how hot and long to smoke the fish. I've never smoked fish so any tips are welcome. Thanks for the help!


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 14, 2020)

I dont have one but welcome to the forum from northern middle Tennessee


----------



## cmayna (Apr 14, 2020)

What type of fish do you normally use in a dip?  And is the fish typically smoked ?


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 14, 2020)

Smoked whitefish is used in the upper peninsula of Michigan. It's a big deal up there.


----------

